# Film printing issues



## schramboni7 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm trying to print my vector image onto my 13x19 screen, but every time I try to print it it's only outlining my image and not filling it all in with black. I've watched tons of videos explaining the process from start to finish and I still can't get it to print right. I'm on a Mac using Adobe illustrator CC using acurip and have an Epson 1430. I've made sure to layer my design put the correct strokes, selected only the pantone colors when I go to print it and have followed all the instructions to be best of my ability. Let me know if someone can give some tips. Thank You


----------



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

My Epson 1400 was only printing outlines as well. Turns out my Black ink head was clogged. Cleaned it out and everything works perfect now.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------

